# Viealna (The Unbounded World): The Aeterian Expedition [OOC Thread]



## Kalanyr (Mar 18, 2004)

(Sealed Land's Player are allowed as long as they avoid metagaming!)

This is the recruiting thread for Viealna (The Unbounded World): The Aeterian Expedition. 

Background: 
Viealna is a relatively young world as such things are reckoned, it has only recently attracted the attention of beings from other planes and they have begun to make incursions into the world to test its defences and see if it would make a worthy addition to their dominion, unfortunately for Viealna the first planars to arrive were the Sidhe, cruel and capricious beings of the Spirit word/Plane of Faerie, who are not bound to any of the features of the world itself unlike their lesser and usually more benevolent Fey kindred. The Sidhe are an ancient race of powerful, inherently magical beings, it seems that some of them have power to rival the gods themselves since they seem to be capable of granting spells to those insane or greedy enough to serve them. 

The countries of Talansanthea, in particular the Frontier Kingdoms of Western Talansanthea, and those under the governance of the Dwarven King Beneath the Earth, are seeking ways to combat the invasion. The Dwarves in particular do not seem pleased with the incursion, almost as if they have some knowledge they are keeping hidden. 

The magocracy of Abaloseath, with its council of ruling wizards have also agreed to send what aid they can since the incursion represents a very real threat to their grasp on power and they do not wish to antagonise the Dwarven Nations. 

The barbarian tribes of the Snow Wastes although not particularly interested in the incursion, are notoriously independent so doubtless an adventurer could have been recruited from them. 

(There are other areas suitable for PCs to hail from including an Oriental Empire which use the core classes in OA if someone is interested ask, as well as the Egyptian themed Aeter where this adventure will laregly be taking place.)

The divinations of the  Abaloseathean wizards has revealed that there was a legendary sword wrought of cold iron, named FaeBreaker, that appeared on Viealna over a millenia ago when the Aeterians (the desert dwellers of a continent to the south, who worship the Death God Aeter) ruled much of the continent they dwell on , under their mighty pharoahs. The last time any trace of the sword can be found was during the reign of the Pharoah Horus, a millenia ago. The kingdoms have found the four best suited indivuals available who do not have other duties (in short the most powerful adventurers they could find) and have offered them 100 000 GP each, in any currency or goods desired in exchange for retrieving and returning the mighty artifact. 

Brief Background on the various places to hail from: (Note that Favoured Languages do not limit you to them they are merely the greatest tendency)

The Ice Wastes occupy roughly the north west corner of Talansanthea, bounded on the Far North by the Frozen Ocean and to the East by frozen mountains, which block the way into the countries just north of the Abolosea Magocracy, to the south they run into the Frontier Kingdoms, and to the West it is blocked by an ocean which runs down the entire Western side of the continent of Talansanthea. The inhabitants of the Ice Wastes are tough and hardy barbarians, they worship the Dragons who inhabit the frozen mountains of the Wastes as Gods and through their worship this has become partially true. Due to their interaction with the Dragons these barbarians are more learned than is normal and they have a deep oral culture and their learned sages employ a system of runes believe to have magical powers. The Barbarians of the Ice Wastes speak Varonic , which is a corruption of the Draconic tongue. Favoured Second Languages for the Barbarians or the Varon as they call themselves are: Draconic, Common (Bonus for PCs), Aquan, Auran, and Dworen. 
Common Character Classes from the Wastes are: Sorceror, Barbarian, Bard , Ranger, Cleric (of one of the Dragon Gods) and Wizard (who move into the Runemaster PrC as quickly as possible). 
Regional PrC: Skald, Runemaster, Disciple of the Silver Claw (Good Dragon Clerics), Disciple of the White Maw (Evil Dragon Clerics)
Notes: It is not unusual to find followers of the various Dragon related PrCs in the Draconomicon or BoED amongst the Barbarians. 
(If anyone is interested in the Dragon Gods or the Regional PrC's ask and I shall type) 

The Frontier Kingdoms of the West occupy roughly the southwest quarter and are divided up into 3 subareas. 

The Soutwesternmost area (roughly the bottom 3/4 of the wester 2/3s of the area), is a group of feudal kingdoms under the overall rulership of the King Under the Earth , the Dwarven Ruler, since the central dwarven mountain is roughly in the centre of this area and their underground kingdom spreads throughout vast amounts of it. The dwarves although undeniably the most powerful and organized group in the area have little impact on the other states since they prefer to be non-agressive, however they react swiftly and decisively to the kingdoms under their protection engaging with wars with each other or taking up the worship of Evil Gods as state religions. Such things endanger the dwarven kingdom and will not be stood for even by the benevolent dwarves. Apart from this the area is fairly medieval european, with a few advances in many technologies gained mainly
from the dwarves. The humans of this area speak Dworen. They favour the bonus languages of: Common (bonus for PCs) , Dwarven, Ignan, Terran, Low Aboloseathean or Varonic. 
Since this area is pretty standard D&D it has now special regional classes or PrC. 

The Northwesternmost part ( the top 1/4 of the westernmost 2/3s) is fairly close to the Southwesternmost part except that the people are stronly influenced by the Barbarians of the Ice Waste, even to the extent of adopting their tongue as their primary tongue. They are wild and fairly freedom loving they have little respect for the Easternmost Area of the Frontier Kingdoms. The kings tend to rule in name only and people tend to follow their directions only when they agree with them.  The humans of this area speak Varonic and favour the bonus languages of: Common (Bonus for PCs), Draconic , Auran, Dworen and Dwarven. 

The Eastern Region (roughly the eastern 1/3) is strongly influenced by the magocracy of Aboloseath which is just to the East of them. They tend to be dour, grim and somewhat oppressive, their kings rule with absolute authority though many are secretly client states of the Aboloseathean Magocracy. They speak Low Aboloseathean and favour the bonus languages of: Common, Infernal, Abyssal , Draconic, Middle Aboloseathean (spoken by the nobility) and High Aboloseathean (spoken only by spellcasters).
The humans of this area favour the Wizard and Cleric classes for the upper castes and the Rogue for the lower caste aping the Magocracy to the East.
They also have access to most of the PrC of the Aboloseatheans with the exceptions of those marked Ex for exclusive in the Aboloseath write up below.

Aboloseath is a Magocracy ruled by a council of nine wizards, they are headed by the Archwizard Tivanel (Male Lawful Evil) who is a generalist, and the rest are by order of rank, as far as power goes each and everyone of them is know to transcent the limitations of lesser mortals.
2 Vivanel the Conjurer (Female Lawful Evil) 
3 Relzar the Abjurer (Male Lawful Evil)
4 Faren the Necromancer (Male Neutral Evil)
5  Marvekith the Evoker (Female Lawful Neutral) (Head of the Warwizards)
6 Taranna the Enchanter (Female Neutral)
7 Ilvenith the Illusionist (Female Chaotic Evil)
8 Maranth the Transmuter (Male Chaotic Evil)
9 Darav the Sage (Male Diviner, Lawful Good)
As you may have guessed Aboloseath is a fairly oppressive land ruled by a cabal of wizards who consorts with Devils on a daily basis. The most common religions are the followers of the Lords of the Nine and Tyrran the Lord in Darkness, Iron in Velvet (The Lawful Evil Greater god). The people are strongly indoctrinated in the values of their culture from birth but a few   manage to throw it off. 
The nobility are almost entirely spellcasters and those who are not are looked down upon heavily by their bretheren.  
The commoners are heavily indoctrinated because its the only way to cover up the utterly poor treatment they receive, dissapearances for questioniongs to ensure loyalty are not uncommon. The only succor they have is that the Aboloseatheans will take in any with a gift for a magic and elevate them to the nobility as well as train them for free, the families of said take ins are also elevated to nobility by default, likewise bloodlines with no magic in 3 generations are relegated to commoner status, a fate that they go to truly disgusting lengths to avoid.
They speak Low Aboloseathean with popular bonuses Languages being Middle Aboloseathean (Wealthy Merchants/Non-Magical Nobles), High Aboloseathan (Spellcasting Nobles), Common (Bonus For PCs), Draconic , Infernal and Abyssal.)
Regional Prestige Classes: Aboloseathean Master (Variant Red Wizard of Thay with a Generalist Option) (Ex),  Warwizard of Aboloseath ( A variant Eldritch Knight), Diabolist (BoVD) , Thaumaturge 
Notes: Archmage is favoured by higher tiered wizards (all members of the council possess at least one level) and the various Discipe of Classes from the BovD are not uncommon.

Aeter, to the south of Talansanthea is an ocean, the Ocean of Arnter, if you sail across this ocean anywhere from halfway across the Feudal Kingdoms of the Dwarves to the Eastern edge of Absoleath, you will eventually arrive in the sandy desert that is Aeter. If you have a good captain, you'll probably arrive in the city of Aeter which is located roughly halfway between the two points mentioned above. It is built on the eastern edge of the river, Nael, that floods anually providing life given water for the crops, many centuries have allowed its inhabitants to build it just above the maximum distance the river rises. Aeter is now far less than it used to be being little more than this city and its surrounding towns, and a few scattered settlements around Oasis's in the vast desert, and giant pyramids dating back to the times when Aeter was mighty and ruled almost the entirety of the continent it was on, a reign which ended 800 years ago. In Aeter death is sacred, and the emphasis is on living an ordered life to achieve reward when dead, the dominant faith is of cause that of Aeter. Slavery is not unusual, and slaves are treated poorly since their owners believe they will be rewarded for their service in death their lives are usually held in little value, although some hold that kindess and fairness to ones servants are one of the virtues Aeter rewards and they treat their slaves appropriately. The people of Aeter favour light armour and clothing to avoid the stifling desert heat and tend to wear robes that can easily cover the face in case of sandstorms. 
Favoured Classes: Swashbuckler, Rogue, Cleric, Fighter ,
Regional Presige Classes: Charioteer (Fighter specialised in chariot use), Wind of the Desert (A rogue trained to be as swift and deadly as the scirico storms of the desert)

(The Imperial Empire of the Far East will be detailed by request, as will the vaguely Arabian Culture just north of Aboloseath. Although their are lands between their and Aboloseath I just do not have the time or energy to type them up too)

Character Creation:
16th Level
86 Stat Points (3-18 unmodified range)  (Doesn't include level up points)

3.5e Stuff in Use
* I will be using 3.5e DR (ie values of 5-15 for most creatures) however the /magic option is subdivided up into +1-+5 and the /epic DR is likewise subdivided from +6 up. 
* 3.5e feats will be used for the most part (Exceptions being Improved Precise Shot which will instead of totally negating cover and concealment bonus effectively reduce cover and concealment by half, Spell Focus and Greater Spell Focus will remain as in 3e)
* Skills except Perform which will follow its 3e form.
* In general everything except anything that is specifically excepted.
* You are allowed to create a small version of a medium weapon for a small character however the -2 penalty for wielding weapons of inappropriate size does not apply.


*House Rules*
_Character Creation_
*  I am willing to negotiate the LA for each race since I don't think much of the Official LA's. At Least Half your ECL must be HD (ie no LA greater than 8 atm). I also reserve the right to deny a race on world grounds.
* No Evil Alignments please.

_Classes_
Barbarians
* Lawful Barbarians do exist, they belong to the Berserker's Guild. 

Druids
* Druids can be any Chaotic as well as any neutral. The nature spirits they associate with are more often Chaotic than neutral which is why this is allowed.

Monks
* Monks do not need to be Lawful. Non-Lawful monks probably do not come from monasteries, they tend to be individuals dedicated to the perfection of self as opposed to a philosophy of achievement through discipline.
* Monk Bonus Feats: For their Bonus Feats monks can choose any of the following the qualify for at the levels they have a bonus feat slot: Improved Grapple (Pre-requisites waived), Stunning Fist (Pre-requisites waived), Combat Reflexes, Deflect Arrows (Pre-requisites waived), Improved Disarm (Pre-reqs waived), Improved Trip (pre-reqs waived), Power Attack 
The following feats are available for these slots and are from OA, the pre-requsites for these feats are NOT waived: Roundabout Kick , Flying Kick,Fists of Iron , Choke Hold , Grappling Block , Earth's Embrace , Dodge, Mobility, Prone Attack, Superior Expertise, Defensive Throw, Great Throw (found in OA Errata on WotC site), Pain Touch , Freezing the Lifeblood (uses 1 Stun Attempt per use), Falling Star Strike (uses 1 Stun Attempt per use), Unbalancing Strike (uses 1 Stun Attempt per use), Blindfight, Great Ki Shout , Iron Will , Ki Shout, Diehard (If versions of these appear in Complete Warrior I'll use them in preference to the OA ones.)

Paladins
* Paladins do not magical conjure their mounts instead a Paladin is gifted with a Celestial Warhorse (or appropriate creature) with appropriate bonuses at the appropriate level and may call it to his location 1/day/level, in all other respects its a normal celestial horse (or appropriate creature).
* The variant alignment paladins from Dragon 310 are in except that the Avenger smites and detects evil rather than Law (Just because a Holy Warrior is chaotic doesn't suddenly make him more interested in Law than Evil.) Any gifted creature follows the above guidelines for a Paladin.

Rangers
* Rangers do not get evasion instead they get Uncanny Dodge at 9th and Improved Uncanny Dodge at 12th level.

_Death_
* A dead character may be replaced by a character 1 level lower than the deceased. (To a limit of 3 lower than the highest leveled party member)

_Feats_
* Improved Critical and Keen DO stack, the Weaponmaster Ki Critical Ability also doubles the unmodified threat range not adds +2 (to avoid the scythe getting a bigger advantage). 
* Regional and Word Specific feats should be discussed with me so I can work them into the world and may under certain circumstances be vetoed. (Spellfire does not exist, not because I feel its unbalanced (I don't) but because I feel it does not fit well into this world).
* The following new feats will be introduced:
-Steel Willl
Prerequisites: Iron Will
Benefit: You gain a +2 Bonus to Will saves that stacks with Iron Will. 
-Quicksilver Reflexes
Pre-requisites: Lightning Reflexes
Benefit: You gain a +2 Bonus to Reflex saves that stacks with Lightning Reflexes. 
-Mountain's Fortitude
Pre-requisites: Great Fortitude
Benefit: You gain a +2 Bonus to Fortitude saves that stacks with Great Fortitude. 
* Power Attack mimics Strength Bonus ie x .5 for offhand/ x 1 for primary hand/ x 1.5 for Two-Handed Weapon. (In order to reduce the suckitude of 2 weapon fighters).
* Improved Critical and the Impact enchantment (bludgeoning weapons only) double the critical multiplier of a blunt weapon rather than effecting the threat range eg 20/x3 -> 20/x5 -> 20/x7, for a Warhammer.
* The Feat Dodge, grants a +1 Dodge bonus to AC, negated as dodge bonuses normally are, not just against one opponent. 
* Toughness grants 3 hp + 1 hp/level over 3rd and may be taken only once. (Improved Toughness, Giant's Toughness etc, do not exist, anything requiring them as pre-reqs will have Toughness substituted instead).
*Epic Toughness grants an additional 1hp/level that stacks with that from toughness, but retains the pre-reqs given in the ELH. 

_Levelling_
* If you wish to play a character who's ECL you could not qualify for before you may swap out characters at any point where a level is gained, you come in at the same level as the departing character.

_Magical Items_
* Improved Critical and the Impact enchantment (bludgeoning weapons only) double the critical multiplier of a blunt weapon rather than effecting the threat range eg 20/x3 -> 20/x5 -> 20/x7, for a Warhammer.
* Improved Critical and Keen DO stack, the Weaponmaster Ki Critical Ability also doubles the unmodified threat range not adds +2 (to avoid the scythe getting a bigger advantage). 
-Skill Boosters cost Bonus Squared X 100 GP. 
-3.5e Item Affinities are used but an Item with affinity costs 95% of normal value (as opposed to a non-affinity item costing 150%).

_Prestige Classes_
* If you want a PrC or your character is working towards one please let me know and I'll work it into the world if I think it will fit. I may veto it if I feel its inappropriate however (Forsakers are pre-emptively vetoed).
* Improved Critical and Keen DO stack, the Weaponmaster Ki Critical Ability also doubles the unmodified threat range not adds +2 (to avoid the scythe getting a bigger advantage). 
* Eldritch Knights get a D8 for HP. 

_Spells_
*  The Following Spell School Changes are in effect (TBA)
- Inflict and Cure spells are both Necromancy. 
- Heal and Harm and similar spells that effect life force are also Necromancy.
(More Coming)
* The Following 3e Spells will be used: (TBA)
* The Following Spells are changed: 
- Tenser's Transformation and Divine Power will both provide Enhancement Bonii to BAB they will not stack with each other. 
(More Coming)

General
* The Following Books can be used subject to the above
- Any 3e/3.5e WotC Book (Core Books, Splatbooks,Dragon & Dungeon Magazines,Forgotten Realms,Ghostwalk, ELH, Psionic Handbook, etc)  (I reserve the right to veto horrific abuse).
- The Core 3.5e Books
Stuff from the following by Permission only
- Relics & Rituals I & II 
- Creature Collection I & II
Anything else subject to my approval and a write up of the feat/skill/PrC/whatever.

_Deities_

Human 
Note that only the 9 (one per alignment) greater deities are laid out here, there are also 18 intermediate deities, 27 lesser deities , 36 demideities and an unknown horde of Quasi/Hero dieties.  (If you want information on the other belief driven dieties or spirit deities ask and I'll be happy to type up the relevant information)

On top of these are the spirit deities of the Unsealed Lands these potent creatures are the spirits of an aspect of nature, they are more primal and focused on a single concept than the belief driven deities of the humans. They range in power from minor (no DvR, 5 HD) spirits of minor things like pebbles to beings of power sufficient to rival or surpass the belief driven deities. Archfiends and Archcelestials are spirit deities of other planes and also fit into this category. They are capable of and do grant spells to those that serve them. 

The Human Pantheon of the Unsealed Lands is potentially infinite, there are gods for practically everything from the lowly Garbal , Mover of Pebblers to the mighty Photus, God of the Bright Sun, some clerics worship philosophies instead of gods*. The list below details the most powerful dieties in the Human Pantheon of the Sealed Lands. Also note each description is written from the point of view of the followers of the god as such they may seem to conflict.

*For fairness I will note that a Philosophy can only grant Cleric Spells of up to 2nd Level. Minor spirits (like Garbal) can grant up to 3rd level spells. True gods  can grant spells up to and including Epic level as can a few powerful spirit gods. 

(Neutral Dieties lack 1 domain compared to dieties with an Ethical or Moral Alignment as I regard the access to spells with 2 different descriptors as an in built bonus)

Promoth, The Enduring Earth, The Eternal Guardian, Lord of the Harvest (Greater God)
Alignment: Lawful Good (Clerics: LG,LN,NG)
Domains: Earth, War, Good, Law , Protection, Plant, Strength, Artifice, Metal , Community (10)
Prestige Domains: Mysticisim , Creation , Excorcism, Inquisition (4)
Favoured Weapon: Crusher of Mountains (Warhammer)

Promoth is the god of the Earth, and the provider of metals and plants, he is the Eternal Guardian always watching over his people. Promoth is a stern god firm and unwavering in his goodness, as enduring as the mountains and just as strong.

Photus, The Bright Sun, The Watchful Eye, Renewer of Life (Greater God)
Alignment: Neutral Good (Clerics: Any good )
Domains: Sun,Fire,Good, Protection, Healing, Knowledge, Renewal , Community, Travel (9)
Prestige Domains: Mysticism, Divination ,Excorcism,Glory (4)
Favoured Weapon: Suns Fire (Chakra (the Thri-Kreen crystalline throwing wedge thingy for those of you who've played Dark Sun (Dmg 1d4+1 Crit: 20/x2, Returns to thrower Martial Weapon IIRC))) 

Photus is the god of the Sun, the Watchful Eye who looks over the world each day, protecting his people from the evils that lurk in the Darkness. Photus is a gentle god who would rather heal and renew those harmed than to lead a crusade against the Darkness, but when angered he is a terrible foe personifying the wrath of the sun's fire. Due to his daily trips over the world Photus is also worshipped as a god of knowledge, gathering information in his trips over the world.

Selen, The Changing Moon, Huntress in the Night , Glamourous Lady
Domains:Water,Good, Chaos, Animal, Knowledge, Trickery, Magic, Luck, Rune, Air (10)
Prestige Domains: Mysticism, Divination, Beastmaster, Celerity (4)
Favoured Weapon: Spinning Moon ( Chakrum (The throwing disc thingy)

Selen is the goddess of the moon, change, and hunting. Selen hunts the night, and is the patron of all good creatures of the night. Selen is a fickle goddess, the wrathful hunter and the cunning trickster in equal measure one moment and a protector the next. Selen is also the keeper of concealed things, be they physical or mental in nature. 

Aeter, The Final Judge, King of The Dead, The Last Keeper
Domains: Death, Repose, Law, Knowledge, Protection, Nobility, Destruction, Ancestor, Suffering
Prestige Domains: Divinations,Domination, Mind, Inquisition ([Good] Spells are replaced with the [Lawful] version])
Favoured Weapon: Unflinching Fate (Bastard Sword) 

Aeter is the judge of the dead, whom all souls must pass by before they are released to the domain most matching their deeds and nature. Aeter must judge each soul and weigh up each deed and action and then decide on their destination, his gaze probes the depths of each and every soul no matther how good or evil searching for falsehood before he makes his judgement and once made no force may change it. Those of nature like unto himself remain in his domain as his servants and scribes and are occasionally restored to the realms of the living as undying guardians for places sacred to Aeter. Aeter's clerics are occasionally tasked with returning those who have avoided his judgement without his permission, such undead are abominations to the Last Keeper.
Favoured Weapon: Unflinching Fate (Bastard Sword) 

Paradox, The All And The None
Portfolio: Opposition, Impossibility
Domains: A Cleric of Paradox may choose ANY 2 Domains so long as they are opposed eg (Good/Evil, Law/Chaos, Protection/Destruction, Healing/Death)
Prestige Domains: For any extra domains they must either oppose or balance BOTH of the original domains, or be an opposing pair (in which case the first domain is delayed until the second is granted). 
eg
Opposing Both
Good/Evil + Chaos
Balancing Both
Fate/Luck + Planning
New Opposed Pair
Good/Evil + Plant/Animal (eg for a Contemplative they would choose the pair Plant/Animal at 1st but get access to neither until they'd normally recieve their second Prestige Domain)

Paradox is how human's express the inherent contradiction in the multiverse. He/She/It is (not) the personification of all opposition. It balances/opposes all other gods. Paradox has few followers since few people are capable of grasping the inherent conflict in this being while maintaining their sanity. Paradox maintains his status as a greater diety only because such believers tend to be both influential, and powerful of will. 
Favoured Weapon: Both Sides (Quarterstaff)

(The Evil Gods will be detailed later since they aren't really necessary for character creation).

DWARVEN
The Mountain Forger (LG, Greater Diety of Elemental Earth) 
Portfolio: Dwarves, Mountains, Volcanoes, Smithing, Battle
The Mountain Forger is LG, and Grants Access to: Artifice, Cavern (FRCS), Craft (FRCS), Destruction, Dwarf (FRCS), Earth, Fire, Law , Metal (from OA), Protection, Stone (from OA), Strength and War domains. 
Prestige Domain: Mysticism (Aspect of the Deity and Greater Aspect of the
Deity grants the Fire or Earth Elemental/Half-Elemental templates respectively (caster's choice. Lesser Aspect of the Deity grants Fire and Acid Resistance 10, and a 1d4+1 bonus to Constitution.), Inquisition, Excorcism, Creation and Community. 

The Mountain Forger is the Dwarven God of Creation, he forged the world on his mighty anvil and the dwarves were the race he made to populate it. The Mountain Forger represents Earth and Fire, as well as smithing and the deep places the Dwarves call home. He is both guardian and warrior, creator and destroyer. For all this he is not aggressive, he prefers to react then seek out and destroy, his patience is that of stone and when roused he brings the might of the Forging itself to bear. Although some humans claim he is an aspect of the Deity Promoth the dwarves dispute this claim. Given that the dwarven records of their first appearance and the then existance of the Mountain Forger and that they predate the appearance of humans let alone their deities, the dwarves are sure of their stance and tend to take offense at imlications otherwise.  The mountain forger usually appears as one of the Firstforged, a dwarf composed of flaming lava, wielding a massive flaming warhammer in his hand.
His favoured weapon is the Warhammer. 
Weapon of the Diety Produces an Impact Warhammer. 

The Races 
Of the races given in the PHB only the Human exists as a non-LA'd race. As soon as I get a chance I'll be posting the races as they stand here. (There will be no elves since their LA surpasses +8, and they usually aren't the kind of beings that would get along well with humans or dwarves anyway.) (Not that I'm interested on any feedback on the appropriateness of the LA for these races.)  (Next Race Coming: The Gnomes!)


Dwarves
Dwarves are divided into five castes based on how far they are from the First Born. Although it is known only to a few dwarves there are ways for young dwarves to purify themselves and bring them closer to the First Born through complex rituals. The five generations are detailed below.

(All traits are in addition to those given in the PHB unless otherwise noted)


The Descendants of the Stone (LA +2)
The Descendants of the Stone are the youngest of the dwarven generations being 1000 years old or less they are the weakest of the dwarves and the most out of tune with the Mountain Forger but they still have strong ties to the earth itself. And have a strength and hardiness beyond that of most humans. 

- Stat Mods are +4 Con, -2 Dex and +2 Str (Dwarves are tough and strong like the rock itself, however they are plagued by the slow moving nature of rock) (these replace the PHB stat adjustments)
- Damage Reduction 2/- and Natural Armor +1 (Dwarves are as hard to hurt as the mountain stone from which they came) (This stacks with Barbarian DR or Epic Feat DR but overlaps with DR against types/magic/etc)
- Fire and Acid Resistance 10 , the dwarven affinity for earth is well known as such its kindred element will not harm them and the fires of the forging of the first dwarfs still flow within the Descendants of the Stone.
- +6 Racial Bonus on Craft (Blacksmithing,Armoursmithing and Weaponsmithing), the descendants of stone are masters of the arts of the smith capable of creating beautiful and sturdy works. 
- Darkvison 120'
- Dwarves CAN NOT tumble in inappropriate armor or make use of any other ability that would require unhindered movement to use despite their unhindered movement rate.
- Spell-Like Abilities: (The Following are Non-Cumulative)
(Level refers to HD not ECL)
Level 1: 1/day - Stone Shape
At 5th Level - Meld into Stone 1/day, Stone Shape 3/day
10th Level: Wall of Stone 1/day, Meld Into Stone 3/day , At Will: Stone Shape
15th Level: Wall of Stone 3/day, Meld Into Stone 1/hour, At Will Stone Shape 
20th level: Earthquake 1/week, Wall of Stone 3/day, Meld Into Stone 1/hour, At Will Stone Shape 
(Spell DCs are Wisdom Based, Caster Level is equal to the Dwarves HD)
Alignment: (Almost) Always Lawful Usually Good
Favoured Class: Paladin or Fighter chosen at 1st Level

Grandchild of Stone (+4 LA)
The Grandchildren of Stone are the second youngest of the dwarven castes for the most part they are between 1 and 2 millenia of age. They have stronger ties with the earth than their lesser brethen and posess the wisdom within the bones of the earth. In them the fire of the forging begins to manifest.  

- Stat Mods are +4 Str, +8 Con, -2 Dex and +2 Wisdom   (The Grandchildren of stone are incredibly strong and are tougher than all but the most hardy of humans. They have percieved some of the Wisdom of the Earth )
- Damage Reduction 4/- and +2 Natural armor (The Grandchildren of Stone are as hard to hurt as the mountain stone from which they came) (This stacks with Barbarian DR or Epic Feat DR but overlaps with DR against types/magic/etc)
- The Grandchildren of Stone have a Burrow speed of 20'. Their affinty with the earth is such that it almost seems to part before them. 
- Fire and Acid Resistance 15 , the dwarven affinity for earth is well known as such its kindred element will not harm them and the fires of the forging of the first dwarfs still flow within the Grandchildren of the Stone.
- +4 Racial Bonus on Craft (Blacksmithing,Armoursmithing and Weaponsmithing), the grandchildren of stone are masters of the arts of the smith capable of creating beautiful and sturdy works.
- Darkvison 120'
- Stonecutting rises to +4 
- Saves vs Poison and Spells recieve a +4 bonus.
- Dwarves CAN NOT tumble in inappropriate armor or make use of any other ability that would require unhindered movement to use despite their unhindered movement rate.
- Spell-Like Abilities: (The Following are Non-Cumulative)
(Level refers to HD not ECL)
Level 1: 1/day - Stone Shape, Burning Hands
At 5th Level - Meld into Stone and Heat Metal 1/day, Stone Shape and Burning Hands 3/day
10th Level: Wall of Stone and Wall of Fire 1/day, Meld Into Stone and Heat Metal 3/day , At Will: Stone Shape and Burning Hands
15th Level: Wall of Stone and Wall of fire 3/day, Meld Into Stone and Heat Metal 1/hour, At Will Stone Shape and Burning hands
20th level: Earthquake and Magma Burst (BoEM1) 1/week, Wall of Stone and Wall of Fire 3/day, Meld Into Stone and Heat Metal 1/hour, At Will Stone Shape and Burning Hands 
(Spell DCs are Wisdom Based, Caster Level is equal to the Dwarves HD)
Alignment: (Almost) Always Lawful Usually Good
Favoured Class: Paladin or Fighter chosen at 1st Level


Child of Stone (+6 LA)
It is here that the Dwarves begin to show the true depth of their bond with stone, no longer are they flesh but creatures of living stone. These are the dwarves from 2 to 3 millenia in age usually and they are mighty indeed, they have the strength of the earth itself. 

- Elemental (Earth). Children of Stone are not humanoids they are Elementals of the Earth subtype being creatures of living rock they Immune to poison, sleep, paralysis and stunning.  They are also not subject to critical hits or flanking. They do not eat, breath or sleep. They cannot be ressurected by spells that restore souls to their bodies since their souls are intimately bound to the stone that is their flesh which sinks back into the earth when they die. Limited Wish, Wish, Miracle or True Ressurection is necessary to restore a Child of Stone to life.
- Stat Mods are +10 Str, +8 Con, -2 Dex and +4 Wisdom and +2 Charism   (The Children of stone are mighty indeed as strong as the creatures of elemental earth and are just as tough. They have more  of the Wisdom of the Earth and they carry some of its majesty with them. )
- Damage Reduction 5/- and +5 Natural armor (The Children of Stone are as hard to hurt as the mountain stone from which they are made) (This stacks with Barbarian DR or Epic Feat DR but overlaps with DR against types/magic/etc)
- The Child of Stone can glide through stone, dirt or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole (unless the Child of Stone wishes to do so), nor does it create a ripple or other signs of its presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing a burrowing Child of Stone flings the Child of Stone back 30 feet, stunning the dwarf for 1 round unless  it succeeds on a DC 15 fortitude save.
- Fire and Acid Resistance 20 , the dwarven affinity for earth is well known as such its kindred element will not harm them and the fires of the forging of the first dwarfs  flow strongly within the Children of the Stone.
- Push - A child of stone can start a bull rush maneuver without provoking an attack of opportunity,
- A child of stone gains a slam attack, smashing it's foes with its rocky fists for a base of 1d8 damage. Critting on a 20/x2.
- +8 Racial Bonus on Craft (Blacksmithing,Armoursmithing and Weaponsmithing), the Children of stone are masters of the arts of the smith capable of creating beautiful and sturdy works.
- Darkvison 120'
- Stonecutting rises to +8 
- Saves Spells recieve a +4 bonus.
- The Child of Stone gains a Spell Resistance of 14 + His character level. The resistance to spells inherent in the dwarven nature fully manifests at this stage.
- Earth Mastery (Ex): A Child of Stone gains a +1 to hit and damage any creature in contact with the earth.
- Dwarves CAN NOT tumble in inappropriate armor or make use of any other ability that would require unhindered movement to use despite their unhindered movement rate.
- Spell-Like Abilities: (The Following are Non-Cumulative)
(Level refers to HD not ECL)
Level 1: 1/day - Stone Shape, Burning Hands
At 5th Level - Meld into Stone and Heat Metal 1/day, Stone Shape and Burning Hands 3/day
10th Level: Wall of Stone and Wall of Fire 1/day, Meld Into Stone and Heat Metal 3/day , At Will: Stone Shape and Burning Hands
15th Level: Wall of Stone and Wall of fire 3/day, Meld Into Stone and Heat Metal 1/hour, At Will Stone Shape and Burning hands
20th level: Earthquake and Magma Burst (BoEM1) 1/week, Wall of Stone and Wall of Fire 3/day, Meld Into Stone and Heat Metal 1/hour, At Will Stone Shape and Burning Hands 
(Spell DCs are Wisdom Based, Caster Level is equal to the Dwarves HD)
Alignment: (Almost) Always Lawful Usually Good
Favoured Class: Paladin or Fighter chosen at 1st Level

Brother of Stone (+8 LA)
These dwarves are almost exclusively around 4 millenia of age, they were forged with the world as part of its creation by the mountain forger and the Firstborn he made to aid him in this prodigious task. (Or so the dwarven tales say.) But whether or not this is true they are truly beings of incredible power, might and majesty. They speak with the voice of the world and their bodies still radiate a little of the heat of creation, and they retain an echo of the amazing power of craft demonstrated in such a mighty feat.

- Elemental (Earth). Children of Stone are not humanoids they are Elementals of the Earth subtype being creatures of living rock they Immune to poison, sleep, paralysis and stunning.  They are also not subject to critical hits or flanking. They do not eat, breath or sleep. They cannot be ressurected by spells that restore souls to their bodies since their souls are intimately bound to the stone that is their flesh which sinks back into the earth when they die. Limited Wish, Wish, Miracle or True Ressurection is necessary to restore a Brother of Stone to life.
- Stat Mods are +12 Str, +12 Con, and +6 Wisdom and +4 Charisma   (The Brethren of stone are mighty indeed, as strong as the creatures of elemental earth and they are as tough as the bones of the world itself. They have much of the Wisdom of the Earth and they carry a spark of the majesty of creation in them. The fire burning in their bodies makes their stone limbs more agile allowing them a grace on par with that of humanity. )
- Damage Reduction 5/- and +9 Natural armor (The Brethren of Stone are as hard to hurt as the bones of the earth which they were made with) (This stacks with Barbarian DR or Epic Feat DR but overlaps with DR against types/magic/etc)
- The Brother of Stone can glide through stone, dirt or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole (unless the Brother of Stone wishes to do so), nor does it create a ripple or other signs of its presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing 
a burrowing Brother of Stone flings the Brother of Stone back 30 feet, stunning the dwarf for 1 round unless  it succeeds on a DC 15 fortitude save.
- Acid Immunity and Fire Resistance 25, The children of the stone are so at one with the earth that its kindred element will not touch them and the powerful flame of creation burning within them makes them almost immune to heat.
- Superior Earth Mastery (Ex)- A Brother of Stone gains a +2 to hit and damage any creature in contact with the earth. 
- The Brethren of the Earth share its great ability to recover from damage and possess Fast Healing 5.
- Push (Ex) - A Brethren of stone can start a bull rush maneuver without provoking an attack of opportunity,
- A Brethern of stone gains a slam attack, smashing it's foes with its rocky fists for a base of 1d8 damage. Critting on a 20/x2.
- +12 Racial Bonus on Craft (Blacksmithing,Armoursmithing and Weaponsmithing), the Brethren of stone are masters of the arts of the smith infused with the glorious power of the Creation itself.
- Darkvison 120'
- Stonecutting rises to +10 
- Saves Spells recieve a +4 bonus.
- Firey Touch (Ex) - Any creature struck by an unarmed attack, slam or metal weapon wielded by a Brethren of Stone suffers an additional point of fire damage as the fires of the forging that burn within the Brethren's body flow through and sear the creature. A brethren may suspend this ability at will.A creature unwise enough to be  grappling a brethren of stone takes 1d6 points of fire damage per round the grapple is maintained.
- The Brother of Stone gains a Spell Resistance of 16 + His character level. The resistance to spells inherent in the dwarven nature fully manifests at this stage.
- Dwarves CAN NOT tumble in inappropriate armor or make use of any other ability that would require unhindered movement to use despite their unhindered movement rate.
- Spell-Like Abilities: (The Following are Non-Cumulative)
(Level refers to HD not ECL)
Level 1: 1/day - Stone Shape, Burning Hands
At 5th Level - Meld into Stone and Heat Metal 1/day, Stone Shape and Burning Hands 3/day
10th Level: Wall of Stone and Wall of Fire 1/day, Meld Into Stone and Heat Metal 3/day , At Will: Stone Shape and Burning Hands
15th Level: Wall of Stone and Wall of fire 3/day, Meld Into Stone and Heat Metal 1/hour, At Will Stone Shape and Burning hands
20th level: Earthquake and Magma Burst (BoEM1) 1/week, Wall of Stone and Wall of Fire 3/day, Meld Into Stone and Heat Metal 1/hour, At Will Stone Shape and Burning Hands 
(Spell DCs are Wisdom Based, Caster Level is equal to the Dwarves HD)
Alignment: (Almost) Always Lawful Good
Favoured Class: Paladin or Fighter chosen at 1st Level

Firstborn (LA +? )
Since these creatures are for the moment out of reach as PCs I'll leave them undetailed.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 18, 2004)

Current Players: 
Lichtenhart
hafrogman
Rathan
TheOneAboveAll

Backups
4 Slots


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 19, 2004)

I'd like to fill a spot if I may.  Character concept(s) pending more information.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 19, 2004)

I'll take one of those spots please... I'm thinking a Wizard perhaps.. not sure what race yet though... will have to get a run down from you Kal....


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Mar 19, 2004)

I would like to play a cleric of Pholtus.  If I may?


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard all. You're in.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 19, 2004)

Large amounts of location information has been added I may start on the races later tonight depending on how tired I feel.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm very interrested, but have a few questions : 

- ratio roleplaying/combat

- is there anything YOU would like le to play/make, anything that you as a GM find irresistable about the setting?


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 20, 2004)

Well the first adventure I have planned is a dungeon crawl at its heart, though there's definitely opportunities for roleplaying in the area before it really kicks into Dungeon Mode. After that I'm pretty much willing to be guided by what the players want to do, its certainly viable to be fairly roleplay heavy given that direct individual combat with the planar threat is an excellent way to die horribly. (Edit: Realised this sounded like combat had no place, what I meant was individually trying to handle the invasion all on your lonesomes was an excellent way to die horribly not that the invaders are so powerful that fighting any of them will kill you)

For the second question could I check what you're asking ? Is there something I'd like a PC to make or is there something I'd particularly like to make if I had the opportunity to play?


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 20, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> For the second question could I check what you're asking ? Is there something I'd like a PC to make or is there something I'd particularly like to make if I had the opportunity to play?



Is there something you would like a PC to make. I don't have a real desire to play a particular character class/race. If I don't really feel strong about something I always ask the DM what he needs to complete a party or if he needs someone to hang a few plothooks on. I like a challange, and sometimes I'm asked to play a character wich I didn't really consider, wich is allways refreshing.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 20, 2004)

Since you'd probably be in the backup group there's not a lot of chance something is needed to complete a party. I'd really like to see what the other players make before I suggest something to you for plot purposes though I admit I would really like to see the world specfic races used if no one else does, several of them have knowledge thats just not known by the humans for the most part and I'd like to see how balanced they really are.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 20, 2004)

no probs, just let me know, and please allow me some time for char creation, because I can't pull a lvl 16 out of my pen in five minutes   .


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 21, 2004)

This is my char for the game


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 21, 2004)

Cool Lichtenhart. 

Can't be on IRC today , just ran out of money on the phone will fix it tomorrow.

For those who wish to contact me:
I can be found on IRC on the psionics.net server most of the time on the channel #IR.
It can be found on most IRC clients under Psionics or something similar. (I recommend mirc found at www.mirc.com or trillian found at www.trillian.cc (which can also be used to integrate MSN/AIM/YAHOO and ICQ)), you can also use the Enworld Java Client since if I'm online I'll be in #dnd3e anyway. If you want to use the java client and double check use /join #IR.

In case your client of choice doesn't have it listed the relevant details follow.
server: chat.psionics.net
ports:6660-6669
password: (not needed) 

I can also be found on the following:
ICQ: 148656461
AIM: Kalanyr
Yahoo: elaugaufein
MSN: timothyrawlinsREMOVETHIS@hotmail.com after you've followed the instructions within.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 21, 2004)

To complete our quartet, I'll  be playing a rogue, I've been considering a Aeterian scout type, hired to guide the others.  I'd like some information on the wind of the desert PrC if I may.  Thanks


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 21, 2004)

Quick Warning: Uni is going to be hell on me the next couple of weeks there's going to be a distinct slow down in my posting during that time but rest assured I am still here. The desert wind PrC will be up ASAP. (Probably not today though).


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 23, 2004)

As requested - Balance feedback is welcome.

Wind of the Desert

The Winds of the Desert are the elite scouts of the hardy nomads of the Aeterian deserts, they are masters of the desert environment. 
The Winds of the Desert are a loose knit brotherhood consisting of the finest scouts of each of the tribes, they are mainly tasked with ensuring the
survival of the tribes as a whole, but in times of war they are a formidable force arising out of the desert as swift as the breeze and retreating before any have a chance to act. They also act as spies entering into the cities and
blending in with the populace going as unnoticed as the wind itself.

Pre-reqs - Hide 8 ranks
              Disguise 4 ranks
              Move Silently 8 ranks
              Survival 4 ranks
Feats - Desert Soul, Dodge
Special: You must be accepted as an Apprentice of the Desert of The Winds, a loose knit brotherhood of esoteric nomad scouts. 

Class Skills: Bluff (Cha), Craft (Int) , Disguise (Cha) , Escape Artist (Dex) , Handle Animals (Cha), Heal (Wis) , Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha),  Knowledge (Nature) , Listen (Wis)  , Move Silently (Dex) , Profession (Wis) , Ride (Dex), Search (Int) ,Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex),  Spot (Wis) , Survival (Wis) , Tumble (Dex), Use Rope (Dex) 
Skill Points: 4 + Int  Mod
HD: d8 
BAB: as Rogue
Saves: Ref Good, Fort Good, Will Poor
Arms and Armour Proficiency: All simple and martial weapons and light armour but not shields.


1   Wind of the Desert I, Apprentice of the Desert
2   Run like the wind
3   Fire and Cold Resistance 5, Sand Veil 
4  Wind of the Desert II 
5   Body of the Sand, Fire and Cold Resistance 10, Sandstorm Strike 1/day 
6  Soul of the Sand
7  Wind of the Desert III
8  Initiate of the Desert Wind
9   Adept of the Desert Wind
10 Sandstorm Strike 2/day, Master of the Desert Wind, Wind of the Desert IV

Apprentice of the Desert (Ex) - The desert terrain and climate is as easy to navigate to you as a grassy plain to others. You recieve a +6 competence bonus to 
Survival checks while in the desert. In addition the desert terrain is not counted as hostile or impeding to you for the purpose of movement or skills.

Wind of the Desert(Ex) - Your base movement speed increases by 10' at Levels levels 1,4, 7 and 10. This stacks with movement increase from Barbarian levels, but overlaps with any Supernatural speed (such as that of high level monks). 

Run Like the Wind (Ex) - The onset time and interval of fatigue checks for forced marches and running is twice normal and you gain a +4 bonus on saves against such affects. 

Sand Veil (Ex) -  You're eyes are so sharp and fine tuned, that you can see through a desert sandstorm at night. You are immune to vision penalties from physical causes or obstructions (such as sandstorms and  fog but not darkness). You gain Darkvision 30'
and Low-Light Vision.

Body of the Sand (Ex): You need only 1/2 the normal food and drink of a normal character. In addition you recieve a +4 bonus on saves against thirst and hunger.

Sandstorm Strike(Ex): 1/day at 5th level you may declare a Sandstorm Strike before making your attack roll, a character subject to this attack is counted as flanked and flatfooted. In addition if this attack would hit their Touch AC they must make a fortitude save (DC 10 + class level + Dex Mod) or be blinded for 1 round per class level.

Soul of the Sand (Ex): You may hide while being observed and without cover or concealment so long as you are in desert terrain.

Initiate of the Desert Wind (Ex): You have become as adept at silent and sudden appearence as the desert scirico, you are always taking 10 on Move Silently and Hide Skills, unless you choose not to (either to roll a check or to be visible/hearable).

Adept of the Desert Wind (Ex): The hard life of the desert has taught you to minimise sleep requirements you require only 1 hour of rest a night to gain the full benefits of 8 hours sleep. You gain a +4 bonus on saves vs exhaustion. 

Master of the Desert Wind (Ex): Penalties to Hiding and Moving Silently related to rapid movement are reduced by 10 for you to a minimum of 0.

New Feat:
Desert Soul {Regional}
You were raised amongst the desert dwelling nomads of the Aeterian desert.
Prerequisite: From Aeter
Benefit: +2 to survival checks in Desert environments, immune to natural  temperature extremes. (ie you still take fire and cold damage)
Special: May only be taken at 1st level, a character may only have 1 regional feat.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 26, 2004)

I'd like to see that Absoleathen PrC we were talking about the other night as well Kal..


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 29, 2004)

A question or two for the character creation.  How much XP do we start with, exactly the amount for 16th level, or a little bit over for spending on item creation?  And if it's exactly, are we allowed to spend some and start that much xp down in 15th level?

Thanks,

hafrogman


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 29, 2004)

You have 8000 XP over 16th level to do with as you please (possibly saving it for the next level up).


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 30, 2004)

Aboloseathean Master  

Prerequisites: 
Feats: Rune of Wizardry or Runic Focus (Any One School)
Skills: Spellcraft 8 Ranks
Spells: Access to 3rd Level Arcane Spells 
Special: A generalist must know at least one non-cantrip spell of each school.
           A specialist must know at least 2 spells at each spell level up to 3rd from his   school.
Special: Must be accepted into an Aboloseathean Master College

BAB: Wizard
Saves:   Good Will
HD: d4
Skill List: As Wizard + Bluff and Intimidate
Skills: 2 + Int Mod
Spellcasting: +1 level of arcane spellcasting per Level

Specialist Progression
Level
1 Extra Specialisation, Specialist Defense +1
2 School Spell Power +1
3 Specialist Defense +2
4 School Spell Power +2
5 Bonus Feat, Circle Leader
6 Specialist Defense +3 
7 School Spell Power +3
8 School Spell Power +4
9 Specialist Defense +4 
10 School Spell Power +5, Great Circle Leader

Enhanced Specialisation:  Upon becoming an Aboloseathean Master, a member of one of the specialist colleges increases his dedication to his school of magic. He must again choose, a new set of opposition schools, just as when originally specialising, the schools must be schools to which he currently has access. In return for this the Master gets an additional spell slot of each level he currently has access to which can be used only for preparation of spells of his specialist school. 

Specialist Defense (Ex): The Specialist Master gets the indicated bonus on all saving throws against spells of his chosen school.

School Spell Power (Ex): The Specialist Master's caster level is treated as the indicated number higher for the purpose of casting spells of his chosen school.

Bonus Feat (Ex): Any Metamagic Feat, Spell Mastery or 
Evokers: War Wizard
Illusionists: Spell Thematics
Conjurers: Augment Summoning
Transmuters: ?
Necromancers: Profane Undeath 
Diviners: ?
Abjurers: Unseen Ward
Enchanters: Enhanced Dominion

Circle Leader: You gain the ability to lead a circle.

Great Circle Leader: You gain the ability to lead a Great circle.


Generalist Progression
1 Extra Spell Slot I
2 Bonus Feat
3 Spell Power +1
4 Generalist Defense I
5 Extra Spell Slot II, Circle Leader
6 Spell Power +2
7 Extra Spell Slot III
8 Generalist Defense II
9 Spell Power +3
10 Extra Spell Slot IV, Great Circle Leader

Extra Spell Slot: At Level 1 you gain a spell slot of your 4th highest spell level, at level 5 you gain a spell slot of your 3rd highest spell level, at 7th of your 2nd and at 10th of your highest spell level. 

Bonus Feat: Any metamagic or spell mastery or Master The Circle

Spell Power: Your caster level for all spells increases by the indicated amount.

Generalist Defense: At the indicated level select a single school of magic you get a +1 bonus on saves against that school of magic, the same school may be chosen twice.

Circle Magic:
As the FRCS except replace Runic Feat for Tatoo Focus. 
And the following restrictions apply:
A leader may not have more extra spell levels than his current level, A great circle leader may not have more extra spell levels than twhice his current level. 
The upper limit on caster level is your caster level + 10 for a Circle Leader or your level + 20 for a Great Circle Leader.
(If you wish to know more about circle magic talk to me in chat)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh can I get a quick post by everyone who's still around please ? (And if possible any character progress info)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 30, 2004)

Still here, and still done, I think.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 30, 2004)

wandering around in the backup slots


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 30, 2004)

Here

Character Progress. . .

Crunch - check
Fluff - still to written
Doubts and second guesses about character design - in progress


----------



## Rathan (Mar 31, 2004)

Here... and well..  I just got around to looking at the PrC I asked for.. and it's looks pretty nice.... not sure if I'm going to take it though.. I hate to give up my Wiz Bouns feets... but I may still take it.. I need to think more about it first...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 6, 2004)

/me *bumps* into the thread to see if it's still alive.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 7, 2004)

Still here, just waiting on a reply to an email from our illustrious DM before I'm all ready.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 24, 2004)

My exams just finished, going to sort through the mess that is my inbox now. I'll reply to them and if anyone has any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 24, 2004)

Email replies

Aeterian Langauges (Free: Aeterian) (Both ignan and terran come from powerful elementals who dwell deep in the desert, the nomads are said to have dealings with them)
Common Extra Languages: Common (free for PCs), Low/Middle Aboloseathean (Merchants), Dworen (Merchants) , Old Aeterian (common amongst the priest class and city dwellers), Ignan, Terran (both this and Terran are most common amongst the nomads)    

You can use the class name Oathbound for the 3.5e Kensai from the Complete Warrior.

Completed Characters go in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 24, 2004)

is there still space?


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 24, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Completed Characters go in the Rogue's Gallery.





Nevermind,

Character posted in your RG thread


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 25, 2004)

Since the OneAboveAll appears to have vanished, DrZombie is getting moved up to fourth member. 

Ferrix I can add you to the backup list if you like you'll end up as first backup.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 25, 2004)

Could everyone please post their characters here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1501695#post1501695              .

It makes it easy for me to keep track if its in a thread started b y me.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 25, 2004)

You rang milord?

Work is killing me at the moment, but it should clear up in a week or two...
If you guys don't wanna wait, and ferrix is eager to play and has a character ready, I don't mind that much giving up my spot, though I have a fairly cool character concept in mind.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 25, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Since the OneAboveAll appears to have vanished, DrZombie is getting moved up to fourth member.
> 
> Ferrix I can add you to the backup list if you like you'll end up as first backup.




works for me


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 25, 2004)

Since I know that Lichtenhart is away for a week, I'm fine with waiting for you DrZombie.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 25, 2004)

Allright!!!

My mind was wandering and thinking about a barbarian-type monk kinda thinghy. You know, thinking weapons are for weaklings; Instead of the logical, emotionlees way he'd go for the anger-filled raw martial power, totally the opposite but arriving at the same point. A chaotic monk, from the frozen north. Flurry of blows would be called Fury unleashed, etc... 

Would make for a nice change, I think, but I don't know if you think it's OK. I wouldn't really mind playing something else, it's just an idea.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice, (You'll have to change Ki Strike (Lawful) to Ki Strike (Chaotic) though. ). I really need a better name than monk for the chaotic version, you're welcome to come up with something if you like.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, I don't know how much fine details you've allready filled in and how much you'd like us to produce ourselves, but here's a go at it (thinking out loud):

- Vestennahjavvar (guardians of the people) They could be "enforcers" of the dragon priests, some kind of bodyguards, with two clans, one for the "good" dragons and one for the "evil" dragons, families closely linked with dragons, with dragonblood running deep in the family. These two clans would have a blood feud going back thousands of years. My character could either be on a mission, disgraced because his priest was killed, or on the run because he was framed for the murder of his brother who was a priest... If it's a bit more structured you could have a dragon-disciple-like prestige class of some sorts, or use the tattoed monk or the inkyo monk from oriental adventures as prestige classes.

-Aesturruvand (wild men from the north) They could be wild men from the waste, looked upon with awe by their fellows. Maybe from a clan in the deep ice mountains. They would be feared reavers, going berserk (maybe allow some mixing with barbarian classes, or allow barbarian rage as a feat, or say flurry of blows means the barbarian unleashes his rage?), and being seen as a bit of a rabid dog, having him on your side is slightly better as having him on the opposite side? 

-I was thinking about allowed "monk" weapons. Dragon claws (=sai) look  like an option, and maybe hand axes, but that's about as far as i get.

I myself kinda prefer the first option, but I don't know if that fits in your world.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 25, 2004)

Mmmm, the first one fits quiet well actually (mm the Initiate of the Draconic Mysteries from the Draconomicon makes an excellent PrC too) , as for monk weapons they need to be around the same quality as a standard monk weapon (if not you can exchange on a two weapons for one basis for an increase (eg Crit 19-20 instead of 20, or Crit x3 instead of x2, or doing d8 damage instead of d6).


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry, don't have the draconomicon. Euuhm, how exotic can we go with races or do you prefer us to start with "standard races".

I was seeing the dragon claw (sai) as a kind of bang-nakh indian tigerclaw that you use as a forearm-guard with spikes and a swordcatcher extending from the wrist.

If we go with the bodyguard/enforcer thingy, that would kinda make him lawful again, probably, or neutral. If you have a clan, from wich the duty of protecting the priest is given from father to son, could you have ancestral weapons as well, like the katana in OA? I was thinking about the dragonclaws being an exotic weapon only allowed to be used by these protectors, and using XP to "boost'em"

I know there are rules about magical tattoos somewhere, do you have any idea where? The idea just seems to git with the character, but then celtic tattoos instead of oriental, offcourse.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 25, 2004)

I've had another look through my sourcebooks, and have found a more suitable weapon : the panzerfist, from swashbuckling adventures. Basically it's a heavy steel gauntlet, wich does d6 dmg, 20/x2, and gives +5 to disarm. This would fit better, and the protectors could make a vow never to use a weapon, reasoning that a glove is not a "real" weapon. This would make it a bit tough, since that means no ranged weapons, but hey, who cares?
Another question  : is the half-dragon template allowed?


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 28, 2004)

The disarm bonus would have to go down to +2 (+5 is huge), but you could increase the damage to a d8 I guess. 

Half-Dragon template is allowed, (the good dragons are silvers, the evils are whites), but any one with such a template would be very highly placed in society, since a dragon has chosen one's parent's as a mate. 

The Half-Dragon template will be LA +3, but the Hit Dice step bump applies to class levels too (can't bump above a d12), and the Breath Weapon DC also increases with calss level. (The LA may be reduced afer I see the final characters and compare them). 

As to the ancestral weapon, there's a feat in the Book of Exalted Deeds (Ancestral Relic) that should suit your purpose, I'll remove the good alignment restriction since it has little to nothing to do with the feat. I'll type the feat up if you don't have the book of exalted deeds.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 28, 2004)

Allright, silver half-dragon is fine with me, I'll start working on a character with appropriate background, expect something after the weekend. I don't have the book of exalted deeds, could you type it up.
As for the +5, a sai has a +4 to disarm, but you're the GM, no probs there.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 29, 2004)

In that case I'll take the +4 bonus to disarm for the Panzer fist but the damage will have to go back to a d6. 

(Having closely examined the feat in the book of exalted deeds, its no better than calling a sword an ancestral weapon and getting someone to enchant it for you at each level (waste of a feat slot IOW), give me a while to think about it and I'll see what I come up with )


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 29, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> In that case I'll take the +4 bonus to disarm for the Panzer fist but the damage will have to go back to a d6.
> 
> (Having closely examined the feat in the book of exalted deeds, its no better than calling a sword an ancestral weapon and getting someone to enchant it for you at each level (waste of a feat slot IOW), give me a while to think about it and I'll see what I come up with )




He could always take levels in the CW's Kensai, as that is the entire focus of the PrC.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 29, 2004)

Except that the CW Kensai has a Lawful Alignment requirement and a few other bonuses and such, do not worry it won't be as good as that which the kensai gets (1 Feat != 10 levels in a class). My current idea is that basically it allows them to sacrifice gold and XP at the same cost a spellcaster with Create Arms and Armour would to enchant the ancestral weapons (basically you get to 'make' a magic weapon without being a spellcaster but its limited to your ancestral weapon).


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 29, 2004)

should i post my alternate character in the rogues gallery?

i've got four character ideas:

halfling rogue/swashbuckler with levels in invisible blade and masterthrower, an entertainer of sorts
dwarf w/feral template barbarian/monk with reaping mauler levels, a brawler/grappler type, you said what (grapple!)
human samurai with levels in iaijutsu master, poised and cool with a katana (bonus )
an old human bard, old and charismatic, very sharp mind, one of those people that make you still feel like a youngin'


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 29, 2004)

Ferrix 
Sure if you want to do up the character feel free to post it.

1 This one may or may not work, my halflings are not standard D&D halflings, I can type them up for you if you're interested though. Going to take a bit of work to integrate you with the party as well, especially considering their current goals. (Halflings are from the Plane of Faerie)

2 This one may work if you've had a looksy at my changed dwarf already, it'd be fairly unlikely but it'd be possible with some good background justification.

3. This one is easy since I have an Oriental Empire. 

4. I'd prefer to avoid characters starting at age categories other than the standard, it leads to annoying min-maxed venerable spellcasters IME. Not such a problem with a bard but a bad precedent.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 29, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> 4. I'd prefer to avoid characters starting at age categories other than the standard, it leads to annoying min-maxed venerable spellcasters IME. Not such a problem with a bard but a bad precedent.




Really? I thought that -6 to str, dex and con would discourage most people.

And what are your halflings like...

I'd lean towards the bard the most out of all of them i think though, so long as the game isn't basically geared for warriors.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 29, 2004)

Actually for a spellcaster the loss to the physical stats can be dealt with, via buffing spells, the massive bonus to your prime casting stat isn't so easily gotten since it increases the maximum possible value (which you don't care about for the physical stats). I don't have a problem with a venerable bard the nailing of the physicals actually hurts a bard but I'd just prefer not to set such a precedent. I'll try and get the halflings up latter tonight or tomorrow for you.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 29, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Actually for a spellcaster the loss to the physical stats can be dealt with, via buffing spells, the massive bonus to your prime casting stat isn't so easily gotten since it increases the maximum possible value (which you don't care about for the physical stats). I don't have a problem with a venerable bard the nailing of the physicals actually hurts a bard but I'd just prefer not to set such a precedent. I'll try and get the halflings up latter tonight or tomorrow for you.




I guess I'm used to starting a game from 1st level, and at that point, that -6 to stats hurts more when you don't have upper level magics to buff them.  Having 1 or 2 hps at 1st level and an AC reduced by 3, really doesn't bode well for most low level games I've played in.   Oh, is leadership allowed for a cohort?


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 29, 2004)

No, no Leadership please, just makes PBP's to complex.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 29, 2004)

And afterthought, I should note that the first adventure IS a dungeon crawl as such it will be fairly combat heavy, after that I'm more open but I've found that unless the first adventure at least is fairly tightly mapped out the game seems to die fairly quickly.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 30, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> No, no Leadership please, just makes PBP's to complex.




Ah, oh well.. was gonna give the old man a body guard...

so how different are halflings and are the other races (elves, etc. different?), so far dwarves, halflings are nonstandard, anything else?


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 30, 2004)

The only thing straight out of the PHB guaranteed is the human. Most of non-fey, non-humanoids in the MM are also untouched but I won't say all of them aren't. If you have a concept in mind feel free to ask, I may even be able to work it in if its normal not really valid. Unfortunately Halflings shall have to wait until tomorrow as of this posting I have been awake 40 hours and need to go  and collapse, my apologies.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 30, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> The only thing straight out of the PHB guaranteed is the human. Most of non-fey, non-humanoids in the MM are also untouched but I won't say all of them aren't. If you have a concept in mind feel free to ask, I may even be able to work it in if its normal not really valid. Unfortunately Halflings shall have to wait until tomorrow as of this posting I have been awake 40 hours and need to go  and collapse, my apologies.




40 hours, grief... that looks like my upcoming weekend (which i'll be away from the computer) dancing it up in Toronto...

So, an archer of some kind? (human prolly)  And would it be possible to make a feat that allowed me to use Manyshot/Greater Manyshot during a shot on the run?  Something like Improved Shot on the Run (pre-reqs: shot on the run, manyshot, greater manyshot, BAB +12, dex 17+), may use manyshot or greater manyshot w/shot on the run.

Here's the full idea: human targeteer (fighter variant out of dragon 310) 14/order of the bow initiate 2; sort of going for the zen archer type, maybe from the oriental empire you mention

Could I switch up the skill list for the targeteer to this: Concentration, Knowledge (Religion), Spot, Listen, Craft, Profession.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 30, 2004)

40 hrs is peanuts  . I'm going for halfdragon monk 13 or hafdragon monk/inkyo monk. Problem is that inkyo monk is 3.0 and you're playing 3.5. Does flurry of blows advance with the inkyo monk prestige levels as well? From the spirit of the rules i think it does (AC, unarmed damage and movement advances) but I'd like your aye or nay. I'll start working on the background this weekend and will make the character once the background is approved.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 1, 2004)

So as I understand it you wish to be able to use manyshot during a move as opposed to before or after moving which is what normally happens ? May I ask why ? Its a ranged attack seems kinda pointless am I missing something ?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 1, 2004)

Inkyo Monk, let me have a looksy. Um which book, the only Inkyo monk class I can find is in the Rokugan setting and its a core class.


----------



## DrZombie (May 1, 2004)

Bugger, my mistake, I meant the shintao monk, if it can be adapted for the setting


----------



## Kalanyr (May 1, 2004)

Let's see Verdicts: 
Yeah its okay, have to rework flavour, rename abilities though. 

Flurry will count as one of those stackable things since it was part of the monks UAB during 3e) 

Still haven't decided if I'm going to leave ability boosts as per 3e or static them. I'll decide on that and post tomorrow. 

Smite Taint will get more uses per day like the Paladin ability but a few bonus feats will be lost as a result (3rd and 5th Bonus Feats will be replaced with an extra smite per day I think). 

Also Smite & Detect Taint will have to change to Smite/Detect X where X is some Alignment or Type or something we can agree on.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 1, 2004)

Hi guys, I am back and reliable now.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 2, 2004)

Welcome back Lichtenhart, now if only I could track down Rathan.


----------



## DrZombie (May 2, 2004)

Still being on freethink mode, I was thinking they'de be both protectors of the priests and wandering "lawmen", I dunno if they'd still be able to slay "evil". They might be after servants of the "evil" dragon cults, so that kinda makes sense.


----------



## DrZombie (May 3, 2004)

On second thought, it might be better to just drop all the feats of the second lvl, and the fourth as well, and replace the fourth lvl feat with a second time/day touching the void dragon. Just a thought


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Sounds acceptable.


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> So as I understand it you wish to be able to use manyshot during a move as opposed to before or after moving which is what normally happens ? May I ask why ? Its a ranged attack seems kinda pointless am I missing something ?




So i can move from cover, take a couple shots w/manyshot or greater manyshot, and then move behind cover again.  Instead of just getting a single shot which is what shot on the run allows, or moving out from cover and taking a manyshot and being out of cover which is what manyshot would do.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Sounds reasonable enough for 3 Feats, Manyshot on the Run, is approved.


----------



## Ferrix (May 4, 2004)




----------



## Kalanyr (May 6, 2004)

This is a bump for me to get a progress report from those who aren't done yet.


----------



## DrZombie (May 6, 2004)

Sorry for the wait. I'm still working on the background, the character is almost done, will be Human Half-Dragon Monk 8/Shintao Monk 5.

One question : if I take a Dragonfist (panzerfist) of speed, does that mean I get one extra attack and one of my attacks must be with the dragonfist, or do all my attacks have to be with the dragonfist?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 6, 2004)

By a strict reading of the rules only the attack from the Speed weapon must be from the weapon with such an enchantment (ie only the secondary attack at Highest BAB you get as a bonus has to be with the Panzerfist of Speed.)


----------



## DrZombie (May 7, 2004)

The character is up, I need to check the numbercrunching there were a few things I need to look up (am at work now). Tell me what you think, and I'll adjust asap.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 7, 2004)

Looks good, we need to work out what you smite, I'm thinking given your background and training Evil still works even though you aren't good. We also reneed to rename a lot of the Dragon abilities, since the Barbarian dragons are modified Silvers (mainly in shifting their alignment to Chaotic Good) and Whites with a couple of Divine Ranks so the Dragon named abilities don't make sense especially the Fire dragon one.


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2004)

Some questions pertaining to my character:

Character Info: a targeteer fighter variant (dragon 310) 14/order of the bow initiate 2; a while ago, I proposed some changes to the skill list to better reflect the type of schooling the character would have had (concentration, knowledge: religion, craft, spot, listen and balance).  Basically to picture the wise archer standing on a wavering rope and firing off a shot in perfect calm.

Background Questions:
Could I get a bit more information on the Far Eastern country, as that is probably where he'll hail from or have spent a good deal of time.

Equipment Questions:
There is the bow of force from Arms and Equipment which changes the damage of any arrow shot from the bow into a force attack that has no miss chance against incorporeal undead and bypasses damage reduction.  It's a 24k increase over the cost of the bow in there, what I'm wondering is, how much would an increase in cost be to be able to turn the ability on and off at will?

Could the bow also be made out of mithril or adamantine for enhanced hardness but with near magic suppleness?  It'll be a composite greatbow (+4 Str) (meaning, big heavy duty bow)

Items, costs were calculated using the table in the back of the DMG or taken from the listed source:
--amulet of cure critical wounds (use-activated 3/day) (33,600gp)
--feather token of true strike (1 use) (50gp) (this should prolly be 100 or 150gp if I was ruling as a DM)
--ehlonna's quiver of liliandel's flurry (ehlonna's 1800gp + use-activated liliandel's flurry 12000gp) (see Relics and Rituals for Liliandel's flurry, ehlonna's quiver is in DMG)
--ring of windfury (no listed price, prolly around 12k) (Relics and Rituals)
--wood elf fetishes (hawk & raven) (500gp each) (Relics and Rituals 2)

Would these be appropriate?


----------



## Ferrix (May 11, 2004)

sort of humourous that we're going to basically have a fighter party


----------



## Kalanyr (May 11, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> sort of humourous that we're going to basically have a fighter party




Nah it just means you're all going to die!  

For the more serious stuff:

You can switch cross class skills to class skills on a 1:1 basis, with a few of exceptions (Use Magic Device,Hide,Listen,Spot,Move Silently,Tumble) which cost 2 other class-skills or 1 of the skills of the list (similar they can be traded out on a 2 for 1 basis).  Edit - Can't trade out Craft or Profession;
More Edit - Knowledge(Blah) is 1 skill, Knowledge (All taken seperately) is worth two.

I'll need to dig up R&R and check that stuff, not sure if its something I'll allow yet, R&R books have some nice stuff and some stuff that makes me shudder.

I'll also get the Imperial Empire of the Far East up later on tonight (I hope, pending assignments).

Bow materials, yeah just name it some kind of wood that seems logical, metal bows without additional enchantment are kinda silly, the mechanic is fine with me.

Token is fine, I think , since IIRC its a standard action to use one, I'll double check that.

I'll need to look over the force enchantment too, Arms & Equipment has some incredibly silly stuff too.


----------



## Ferrix (May 11, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> You can switch cross class skills to class skills on a 1:1 basis, with a few of exceptions (Use Magic Device,Hide,Listen,Spot,Move Silently,Tumble) which cost 2 other class-skills or 1 of the skills of the list (similar they can be traded out on a 2 for 1 basis).  Edit - Can't trade out Craft or Profession;
> More Edit - Knowledge(Blah) is 1 skill, Knowledge (All taken seperately) is worth two.




Targeteer's class skills initially: Climb, Craft, Hide, Move Silently, Profession, Ride

Switched: Balance, Craft, Spot, Listen, Profession, and Concentration or Knowledge: Religion

..

It's the force bow in the specific weapons, not the +2 modifier which adds 1d6 force damage, where I'm getting what it does just to point out cause A&E has both in it.  Basically it's like ghost touch + 3.0's sure striking since it bypasses damage reduction.  Plus it's really freakin' cool to fire arrows of force.

...more later... moving day


----------



## DrZombie (May 14, 2004)

Edited my character to rename some of the feats. About the smite evil : I dropped all the feats gained at second and fourth level for an additional "strength of the Dragon" once a day, but I can allways change that. 

On another note : could we introduce the characters in-game? It'll be a while untill we get into serious combat, and I'd like the characters to get to know a bit about each other before we get to the ass-kicking.

Btw : do you need an exhaustive description of evrything non-magical non-weapon we have or not? Do you need a detailed account for it?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 14, 2004)

Since I use Encumberance, and if you don't have it you're going to hike back to town to get it, yeah I'm afraid I prefer detailed accounts.

Strength of the Dragon, you traded 2 feats for one more use per day ? mmm I'd let you trade each feat for an additional use of Strength of the Dragon I think. 

Not sure about starting npw, I have a fairly early encounter so its probably not wise to start without stats done (that and I want to give Rathan some time to reappear he was talking to me a couple of days ago on Yahoo. If he doesn't I'll recruit a 5th,(who has to be a spellcaster of some kind) I don't think a group of pure fighters is going to enjoy the first adventure a lot.)


----------



## DrZombie (May 14, 2004)

Allright, I'll start on a list. Btw, that were 3 feats at 2nd lvl and 1 feat at fourth I gave up  . I don't mind giving up those feats since they didn't fit with the character (detect magic and stuff)have a look at the original PrC, and see what you think is reasonable. 

We had 8000xp over our level, could I give up 1-2000 xp in exchange for goldpieces to buy some more equipment?

If we're short on magical firepower I might reluctantly give up this character and play something else, a druid or a cleric. I guess we need a cleric. 
I'm neither familiar nor comfortable with high lvl arcane spellcasters though, I don't know the nifty combos, so If we really really need an arcane spelluser I'd rather have someone else play them...


----------



## Kalanyr (May 14, 2004)

Okay, if you could list what you gave up I'll take a looksy and see what I think is reasonable (since you seem to be using feats and PrC abilities interchangably). 

You could probably strike a deal with a spellcaster to pay the XP for your item and another item of equal value and purchase the item you wanted at cost price (Basically you pay the cost to create the item as a spellcaster, and twice the XP it would cost to make the item) (Oh and also since I'm using the Unearthed Arcana LA buyoff, you might want to spend some XP buying of LA at 9th and/or 12th level, if you don't have the book there's a thread with a detailed post of it in rules (When is LA worth it?) from a couple of days back. ) 

Don't worry about I'll just recruit a fifth if Rathan doesn't turn up.


----------



## Ferrix (May 15, 2004)

Any comment on the stuff for my character?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2004)

Not yet, this is me just scanning over threads, that I have to look at and giving responses. I haven't had time to have a careful look at my RPG books this week, I should have something done with respect to such stuff next week (for right now I have to go and do 2 assignments *shudder*). Sorry Ferrix, I'll get it done ASAP.


----------



## Ferrix (May 15, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Not yet, this is me just scanning over threads, that I have to look at and giving responses. I haven't had time to have a careful look at my RPG books this week, I should have something done with respect to such stuff next week (for right now I have to go and do 2 assignments *shudder*). Sorry Ferrix, I'll get it done ASAP.




No rush, I'm in Seattle till thursday without books myself.


----------



## Rathan (May 16, 2004)

Just wanted to let you all know that r/l has gotten in the way yet again and I'll be dropping this game.. sorry for the trouble..... between finding a new job and personal r/l intrests... I just can't fit it in.... sorry..


----------



## Kalanyr (May 16, 2004)

Tis Okay Rathan, real life always comes first. 

I've got a potential 5th player already depending on circumstance (said he'd get back to me in 3 days, so if he doesn't I'll kick the recruitment open for a spellcaster).


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 16, 2004)

Don't worry, Rathan, and good luck with your job!


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 21, 2004)

*Lichtenhart takes out his stethoscope to check for vital signs.*


----------



## Kalanyr (May 21, 2004)

I've been awake lets see 29 hours straight now, I'm likely to be awake at least another 5, this game may get some attention tomorrow maybe if I'm alive.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 21, 2004)

Hey! I'd rather notice vital signs in you than in this game. Take your time. When you spoke of assessment hell, I didn't exactly figured how much hell it was.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 23, 2004)

we have a 5th player and a spellcaster btw. 

Ferrix here's the answers to your questions sorry for the long delay 

I finally got my books together:

Lilandel's Fury is okay as long as we agree that the only bonus that applies on their attack is your Dex, and on their damage is your strength. (They don't benefit from burst enchantments or being arrows of slaying or such or the gust of wind affect of the ring of windfury).

The ring of windfury looks okay but I'm reserving the right to increase the price or ban it later. 

The fetishes are fine.

The bow you want is a combination of a Ghost Touch (+1) and Surestriking bow (+1) (with epic DR penatring ability (adhoc +1)), I'd probably move it from a fixed price to a +3 enchantment cost. I'm inclined to move the normal one to +2, its way underpriced at 24k fixed. 

My next post will have details on the Imperial Empire of the Uttermost East.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 23, 2004)

Far to the east , across the desserts of Raba, there is an Empire ruled over by an immortal emperor, who claims descent from the Celestial Emperor, ruler of the spirit world. The inhabitants of the Empire call it Raka-Ta, "Land of Spirits", and it lives up to its name, for unlike the majority of Vielna, the spirits of Raka-Ta are active, blessing and cursing those who make the proper sacrifices. The people of Raka-Ta do not worship the traditional gods of the western regions, instead they worship these spirits, they believe that the Celestial Emperor rules over this entire spirit world. The people of Raka-Ta are divided into two classes, the upper noble caste , who are honourable and extremely traditional and the lower class who are also very traditional but less bound by codes of honour. 
The humans of Raka-Ta speak Imperial and Kiraka (The High Tongue used by the upper class) or Tiraka (Low Tongue used by the commoners), to use the tongue not of your caste is a grave offense.  They favour the bonus languages of:  Aquan,Ignan,Auran,Terran and the four languages of the spirit realms (Nerae (the tongue of the water spirits),Pyrae (The tongue of the spirits of fire), Geae (The tongue of the sprits of the Earth), and Stratae (The tongue of the spirits of the air) . PCs will be assumed to have been taught the Common tongue for diplomatic reasons. 
Anyone hailing from the Emperor would have been sent as an Imperial Emisary the Emperor says his father is not at all happy about these new spirit world interlopers.
Common Character Classes Are As Per OA. With a modified samurai class.
Common PrC are likewise as per OA.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 23, 2004)

Oh if people want I'll kick open the game during the negotiations of hiring your services.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 23, 2004)

I swapped a couple class skills to better reflect Duncan's training:

Handle animal -> Survival
Ride -> Heal

I need another language. What could have been Duncan's most frequent enemies in the South-West, and what would their language be? Otherwise suggest me a language that could be useful in the campaign.


----------



## Ferrix (May 23, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> The bow you want is a combination of a Ghost Touch (+1) and Surestriking bow (+1) (with epic DR penatring ability (adhoc +1)), I'd probably move it from a fixed price to a +3 enchantment cost. I'm inclined to move the normal one to +2, its way underpriced at 24k fixed.




Ouch... okay, that hurts but I think I can deal...

liliandel's flurry, your ruling works fine... would they get the enhancement bonus from the bow? or the arrow?  affected by the force affect? feats like weapon focus or weapon specialization?  any of these things, just to clarify?

and one more upgrade to the quiver:

bolt (XPH, 1st level power) x 1 x 2000 (use-activated) = 2000gp

bolt creates +1 arrows or bolts which disintigrate after 1 minute

the idea of the quiver would be this:

Lochan's Palm:  Lochan's Palm is a quiver of pure white leather with three arrows embroidered along its rim forming a never-ending circle.  Filled with white arrows with silver fletching and a head that appears like a star (*), when an arrow is knocked and fired it splits into three arrows as it leaves the bow.  The quiver always appears full of arrows and never seems to run out, although other arrows may be placed within it.  When other magical arrows are placed within it, another bit of embroidery mimicing the type of arrow appears upon its side, until that arrow is removed from the quiver.  Other items such as javelins or even items as long as a bow may be placed within the quiver for safe-keeping with similar embroidery effects.

Ehlonna (can store a lot of arrows, as well as the bow, etc.)
Bolt (never out of arrows)
Liliandel's Flurry (arrows drawn from it are affected by liliandel's flurry)


----------



## Kalanyr (May 23, 2004)

The arrows would benefit from weapon specialisation and weapon focus but none of the other effects you listed. Bolt looks okay though you may way a higher caster level otherwise you're infinite supply of arrows is rather trivial to suppress.


----------



## Ferrix (May 23, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> The arrows would benefit from weapon specialisation and weapon focus but none of the other effects you listed. Bolt looks okay though you may way a higher caster level otherwise you're infinite supply of arrows is rather trivial to suppress.




thanks for clarifying  character should be up soon at this rate, looks like he'll be fun... also, would there be a specific zen master archer in the Imperial Kingdom that he may have trained under, or should I just work that up myself?  spirits are venerated in the imperial kingdom... mmm sounds like fun

okay, although I doubt I'd be able to get the caster level that high without dissipating my money... boy how I hate dispel magic


----------



## DrZombie (May 23, 2004)

Well, I'd appreciate a quick start since I'm going for hollidays this friday for two weeks...

When I'm gone, feel free to ghost my character, if you break it I'll make a new one.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 25, 2004)

Okay then posting the intro now.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 25, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1560740#post1560740

It Begins.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 25, 2004)

Are we supposed to introduce ourselves?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 25, 2004)

You don't know each other yet, so feel free , the 5 envoys certainly know who you are though.


----------



## Ferrix (May 25, 2004)

Description/history should be up sometime tonight/tomorrow... will then post in the IC thread.

Also, do I receive Imperial and Kiraka (being from the upper caste?) as my starting languages, and then Common as a bonus?  Or do they count against the ones I get additionally from having a high Int?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 25, 2004)

Technically you recieve Imperial and Kiraka as free languages, and common would be from Int, but for ease of PCs you basically get Common as a free Bonus Language, so you have Imperial, Common and Kiraka free.


----------



## Ferrix (May 25, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Technically you recieve Imperial and Kiraka as free languages, and common would be from Int, but for ease of PCs you basically get Common as a free Bonus Language, so you have Imperial, Common and Kiraka free.




Cool, just wanted to make sure


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 26, 2004)

Kal, sorry if I'm a pain in the neck about this, but IYO Duncan is more likely to have learned Stratae frome the gnomes (I can't think of a good reason right now though) or the language of earth fae (that seem somewhat friendlier to me than sidhe)? That's the last question I wanted to ask you yesterday.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 26, 2004)

Probably the tongue of the fae of the earth, Geae, is more likely since more Gnomes know it.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 26, 2004)

There are two master zen archers, you could have learnt under, one is the Emperor's Nephew, Chun Hou, who you would have most likely trained other since the other trains commoners. Chun Hou, tends to use excessive meditation and on-foot hunting as his favoured training methods, he is regarded as something disgusting by most of the nobles byt they don't dare speak against someone so closely related to the emperor.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2004)

I guess it'd be Knowledge (nature) then if that's what covers religion where he is from.  I just figured knowledge (religion) covered all religions, I'll change it to nature if it fits where he is from better.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 10, 2004)

Yeah its an easier enough thing to think, I should have made it clearer. 

And now a more general question: How often do each of you post in a PBP ? I aim to update at least once every 24 hours or whenever everyone playing has posted once (unless interaction would prevent it) and so far that hasn't seemed to be working very well since I see to average barely more than 1 post per update, and today I got zippo in the last 24 hours.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 10, 2004)

I try to post as often as there's something compelling to respond to.  Your last post didn't actually give much to work from.  I've responded to Duncan's comments, but there isn't much Teppic is going to do in response to the ship continuing to sail to Aeter, it's not very surprising to him  

There can be conversation and discussion galore, but the I feel that the DM needs to post something definite in order to provoke responses.  Mysterious Woman appears to deliver cryptic message = increased action.  Mysterious woman leaves, boat sails onwards  = lull in action.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 10, 2004)

Yeah if Duncan hadn't prompted discussion  I would have done a more major update thats one of the interaction things I was talking about.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 10, 2004)

Teppic has been updated to level 17


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 18, 2004)

DrZombie, I was chatting with Kal about the Mark Outside Time and what it does and I noticed you forgot to add the wisdom bonus to Skor's AC. This lead me to realize that you still had to update skor to the new level, and, seeing your note that you still have to crunch skor numbers, I though I could lend a hand and crunch some of them for you. I have almost all good news for you.

- Skor's hp should 169 = 13*10 + 13*3 since Kal gives us max hp per level

- Skor's AC should be 32 (now 37 with the Mark)
  10 base +3 dex +3 wis +3 monk +4 natural +8 armor +1 dodge (+5 insight)
  Touch 20 (now 25)
  Flatfooted 28 (now 32)

- You have 27 skill points left to spend. I'd suggest some Listen (class for shintao monk) and Tumble (class for both)

- You didn't list amonk his monk's abilities Wholeness of Body. Skor can heal himself up to 16 hp per day. He can also use his Stunning Attack 9 times per day.

- I'm afraid you used one stat point too much. 86 base +14 from half dragon +3 from advancement total 103, not 104 like your sum. This is the only bad new.

- You have around 6700 gp left to spend. 

- Skor's special abilities are:
  Darkvision up to 60'
  Low light vision
  Immunity to sleep, paralysis, cold, stun and slow effect.
  Breath weapon: 30' long cone of cold 6d8 damage 1/day save DC 21
  Natural attacks: Bite 1d6+14, claws 1d4+14

- Skor would now have 141,560 xp, that would make him an ECL 17 char with 14 class levels. You'd need about 12k xp to pass to the new level.
I's suggest you though to accept Kal's offer and reduce your level adjustment by spending some XP as detailed in Unearthed Arcana. That way you'd have 130,560 xp, you'd be an ECL 16 char, but always with 14 class levels (i.e. you wouldn't lose anything), only this time you'd need only about 6k xp to gain a new level, and you'd take them faster because you'd be a lower ECL than the rest of the party, so the challenges would be greater.
BTW when you reach 15 class levels, you can reduce your level adjustment of another point.

I hope this helps. Now everything's ready for Skor's new level. If you need any help, feel free to ask, you're welcome.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 18, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> since Kal gives us max hp per level




Where are you getting that fact from?  I never noticed that.

/me contemplates having 208 hp


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 19, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Where are you getting that fact from?  I never noticed that.




Uh, probably from a conversation in the chatroom, since I can't find it either.I always had full hp listed though. I may be wrong. If I am, I'll be happy to roll them.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 19, 2004)

Hmm, strange, it should be in my house rules under Character Creation. Doesn't seem to be, but yes you should have Max HP/HD. Hmmm, musta accidentally deleted it wiping out stuff that was only applicable to low-levels.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 19, 2004)

Very well, no problem.  Watch me not objecting as I gain 50 odd hp


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 19, 2004)

Mwahaha, having seen how well Lochan did in this battle, I'm going to have to stop being nice. So enjoy the 50 hit points.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 19, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Mwahaha, having seen how well Lochan did in this battle, I'm going to have to stop being nice. So enjoy the 50 hit points.




I've only got another couple tokens, I was amused that a crit on that.

So, yeah... on to the battle!  I was afraid it was going to take more than one shot to drop it.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 19, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to stop being nice.



If this critter was nice to you, now I officially worried.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks lichtenhart, I kinda forgot about gaining a level. And thanks for checking that stuff, it's my first high-level character, and I was bound to miss something. (wich is why I didn't play a spellcaster, what a nightmare that would be)

Kalanyr, was that going easy on us? Untill that creature took an arrow, noone was able to do anything about it. Next time I'll just blast it with my breath weapon first chance I get. And it'll probably make it's ref save. Aaah well.


And now for a bit of fatherly pride


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 19, 2004)

Those are some nice pics. 

And no that wasn't really going to easy on you, it did have suboptimal feats and equipment for its current abilities but thats about it hence the .


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 19, 2004)

You're welcome, Doc, and I see you have something better to do with youur time than crunching numbers. How old is he?

You can find me here if you need help levelling up. Do you plan on taking another level of Dragonfist (Shintao monk)?


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 19, 2004)

1 year and seven days(though the pictures are a few months old). Doesn't seem to want to sleep ever, and enjoys drewling allover my rpg books.

I'll try to level up (and do the other changes) this weekend, still have to look at what's best. And now I've realised I haven't got spring attack yet, silly silly me. I hate the numbercrunching, I love the roleplaying.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 19, 2004)

If we ever meet a creature like that again, I believe I have a method for dealing with it.  It was just this time it took long for me to establish that a) I couldn't hit it EVER, and b) it could be hit at all.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't have a sweetling like DrZombie, but I've had 29 of them for a week at my last scout camp, and this is how they reduced me.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 19, 2004)

cute picture lichtenhart... ;-)

Dr. Zombie, I particularly like the one where he's riding you around... very cute kid.

...


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah, he used the hat for steering, although i still have to work out what pulling the hat over my eyes and kicking like a madman means. Either "charge nearest opponent" or "I just filled my nappy and it's getting uncomfortable".

Thanks for the picture, lichtenhart, I like seeing who I game with, makes it less faceless and more friendly.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2004)

OK guys, things have been quite busy at work, sorry for the late posting. Anyway, I'll be going to france for a week from sept 4 till sept 11, so have fun. 

Lichtenhart, if you wanna update my char, go right ahead. In fact, you can "drive" him while I'm on leave, if that's OK with Kalanyr. If you get him killed, make sure he goes in style. (Skor that is, don't get Kalanyr killed  )


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

Thank you for your mercy to the poor DM. Since I dislike playing other peoples characters when I can possibly avoid it, Lichtenhart doing so is fine with me if he has your approval.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 31, 2004)

OK, Doc, I'll do my best.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 31, 2004)

Skor is updated and posted here.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Ferrix. 

I currently feel that the Flurry is a bit out of hand, it takes me far to long to roll Lochan's attacks and the overall damage is far higher than is appropriate for a character of the level. Would it be acceptable to you to reduce the flurry to producing 1 extra arrow instead of 2 ?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 1, 2004)

Works with me.  At least I got to see it in action a couple times ;-)

Although in trade could at least the force ability of the bow carry over to the secondary arrow?


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2004)

Bad Double Post!


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2004)

Ah what does the force ability do again? Bypass DR and Incorporeality ? If so that sounds okay.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Ah what does the force ability do again? Bypass DR and Incorporeality ? If so that sounds okay.




Yep.  Cool


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 5, 2004)

Doc, it looks like it's levelling time again for Skor.

I already factored in the last xp, and payed for another level buyoff (that means that while you take a level, your ECL stays at 16 rather than at the party's 17, so you'll keep on getting a lot more xp than us ).

I am always here to help, any idea what you would like?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 14, 2004)

*Help!!!!!!!*

Kalanyr, I just had a little black-out, and when light came back I found this nice surprise waiting for me at Psionics:

Closing Link: Lichtenhart[~mario_bolzoni@hostXX-XX.poolXXXXX.interbusiness.it] (K-lined: spammer)
-
 * [10054] Connection reset by peer
-

Can you do anything? I already miss you guys.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 14, 2004)

Funky, I'll talk to the oper who set it. I think it may be merely too broad a ban.

Edit - And I suggest you remove the numbers from that mask, otherwise a hacker can you make use of it.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi guys, I'm back from holiday. Give me a moment to catch up and I'll post asap.

Great work Lichtenhart, thanks alot, eeeuhm, while you're at it you might as well do the next level. Dragonfist methinks.

Cheers.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 15, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Great work Lichtenhart, thanks alot, eeeuhm, while you're at it you might as well do the next level. Dragonfist methinks.




Do you like the Great Silence ability Shintao Monks get at 6th level or would you prefer something else (another use per day of Touch the Void Dragon, a bonus feat)?


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 15, 2004)

Great silence is good.


Where do you live in Italy, Lichtenhart?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 15, 2004)

In the north, near Parma. Why do you ask?


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 15, 2004)

I've got some friends living near Milano, and I'm vaguely planning to go to the como-lake area or higher up in the mountains next year on holidays. And it's always nice to know a bit about the people you game with.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 15, 2004)

I've been there. Very nice places. If you like mountain hikes, I strongly suggest the Codera valley.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 15, 2004)

Well, the little one will be hiking along in his carrier-backpack thingy, so I'll have to pick my trails with a little more care. No via ferrata for me next year. Too bad, 'twas a godly hike.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 15, 2004)

It's not a via ferrata, but it's a valley that no car can reach. You start at the base, near the Mezzolla lake (that is a little lake on top of the Como lake) and you climb this trail made of stone steps, which is tiring, but I made it with backpack with stuff for a week and tents, so I think you can do it with the little one too . You go up and up for about 1500' and then you're in the valley, that is closed within the mountains, and is wonderful, because it is no turistic tame haven, but a wild valley, there are no roads in there (though trails are good for cycles too, nothing difficult), only three or four little villages with their inns, and a waterfall at the end.

Check pics here: http://www.passolento.it/schede_gite/codera.htm
and here http://digilander.libero.it/asgrezzago/codera/relazione_codera .htm

If you want more info about it or any other place, feel free to ask. I know Val Codera well because it has been one of the main havens for italian scouts when we were outlawed (1925-1945) so I visited it a couple times.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 15, 2004)

Skor updated too. I gave him Blind-fight as his 15th level feat. It could come in handy.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 4, 2005)

* Prods the game with a long stick to see if it's still alive*


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 4, 2005)

*croaks from too much schooling and being poked with a stick*


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 11, 2005)

Kalanyr? You still alive?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 12, 2005)

Kal is alive but quite literally buried under school assignments. I hope not for long.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 12, 2005)

Allright. Lichtenhart, you (or anyone in this game) interested in joining doghead's game? It's a low level, using some cool classless system and the grim'n gritty rules, but Doghead is a very good DM and the game is a lot of fun. We've lost some players due to the nature of PbP, and we're looking for some new ones.


----------

